# Alpha Watches: Post Your Pictures Here



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Love them or hate them you can't ignore them, ( Personaly I love them)

please post your pictures here,

I will start off with an Alpha Sub LV

[IMG alt="sun011u.jpg"]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4040/sun011u.jpg[/IMG]

I will post better pictures when I get some daylight shots

BR Martin


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's my PVD which is ironically back at Alpha getting repaired, but when all done a handsome watch!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

xplora - the one on the right









[IMG alt="xploraamphib.jpg"]http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/8489/xploraamphib.jpg[/IMG]

my office/lab/production weekday wear.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I know of someone who is getting THE best Alpha out there any time soon... and it isn't me


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's mine. (I'm not keen, tbh.)










Bought used, to stop me buying a Speedy. It has worked. So far.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Here's mine. (I'm not keen, tbh.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alpha would sell tons of those if they did them in a true chrono version... they do have the movements for that...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll play -










do not confuse with the Rolex Homage made in Switzerland h34r:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I like the Alpha Sub hour hands more than others' ... my Chenevard's looks a little like a snake that swallowed a watermelon ... the classic Rolex 6538 had more of a "ball on stick" look, what? Sometimes even the most humble homage ends up a right looker.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My only one...........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What the Sequined Avenger said...



mel said:


> do not confuse with the Rolex Homage made in Switzerland h34r:




I`ve had a few, only have this one at the moment but I might get more sometime :wink2:

*Alpha, cal.ST-16, 21 Jewels*


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine. (I'm not keen, tbh.)
> ...


They have a chrono movement that would fit into one of these 'Speedy' look-a-likes ?

What Alpha watch is this movement in ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sold these :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Service Engineer said:


> They have a chrono movement that would fit into one of these 'Speedy' look-a-likes ?
> 
> What Alpha watch is this movement in ?


You can see one in Mutley's post above. It's a Seagull ST19 which, in Seagull nomenclature, is an SG2903.

Alpha has a lot of nice mechanical chronographs like the Daytonas, Paul Newman (Mutley's) and the Radiomir chrono.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

This is my only one, please excuse the minute marker that's fallen off I still haven't got round to fixing it! You can't got wrong for Â£20 second hand, the bracelet is much better than I expected.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I know of someone who is getting THE best Alpha out there any time soon... and it isn't meÂ Â


Â Â Â Â Â Â 

Some really great picture posted..............

here a couple more of my LV Sub in daylight as promised, still have not got a tripod so it my mobile pics

[IMG alt="great1.jpg"]http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4199/great1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="great20.jpg"]http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4045/great20.jpg[/IMG]

BR Martin


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's mine...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> [IMG alt="great1.jpg"]http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4199/great1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="great20.jpg"]http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4045/great20.jpg[/IMG]


 :crybaby: :crybaby: Daddy misses you already...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

martinzx said:


> Love them or hate them you can't ignore them, ( Personaly I love them)
> 
> please post your pictures here,
> 
> ...


I did not realise that a Rolex was a homage watch to an Alpha. Imagine those Swiss guys doing such a thing. :hypocrite:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah, an original Alpha. Just won it on fleabay for $20 bucks. My first watch purchase for months I think


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

James said:


> Ah, an original Alpha. Just won it on fleabay for $20 bucks. My first watch purchase for months I think


20 bucks?? That's for free!!!

Very striking piece...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There's an Alpha I hadn't seen before!

BTW, what does 83 TS stands for?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> There's an Alpha I hadn't seen before!
> 
> BTW, what does 83 TS stands for?


I'm not sure. Did not even ask a question about the piece before I bought it. Its Swiss actually, working with sticker still on the back but its been worn for sure.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

James said:


> Its Swiss actually, working with sticker still on the back but its been worn for sure.


Well, name and logo are exactly the same as the Chinese Alpha... Do you think they know a Swiss company named Alpha used to exist? (I'm assuming it no longer does...)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

It's kindoff camouflaged on this :lol: ...But you can make out the ''Swiss Made'' at it's usual location on the dial  .


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

James said:


> Ah, an original Alpha. Just won it on fleabay for $20 bucks. My first watch purchase for months I think


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

littlealex said:


>


Considering it's a Swiss watch with a Chinese name, this watch is very Russian in a Chaika / Zarja kind of way (loud but stylish). Very nice :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Considering it's a Swiss watch with a Chinese name, this watch is very Russian in a Chaika / Zarja kind of way (loud but stylish).


I just had a mental breakdown thinking about that one!! 

...I'll send you the doctor bill... :doctor:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Kev


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

My Few (three actually!!)




























John


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

[IMG alt="sun021.jpg"]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6189/sun021.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> [IMG alt="sun021.jpg"]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6189/sun021.jpg[/IMG]


 :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Draygo said:


> Here's mine. (I'm not keen, tbh.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very "flat", not sure how else to describe it...

Best reason for buying an Alpha imho - I've got three, one each inspired by Rolex, Omega - I bought an Omega but not the Rolex - and this...










No idea what inspired this but I love the dial.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > [IMG alt="sun021.jpg"]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6189/sun021.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hey Renato,
> 
> Sorry to use your picture have not had time to take any yet, I am very happy with it , thanksÂ :thumbsup:


No problem Martin, wear it in good health!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine. (I'm not keen, tbh.)
> ...


I agree. I want to like it. Can convince myself I do in fact like it. But I don't. And the word 'flat' describes it perfectly.

Btw, my comment that it's (temporarily) stopped me buying a speedy is because of the disappointment, and not because I like the Alpha so much I don't need an Omega. It's created the fear that I won't like the Speedy as much as I think I do.

Edit: Or it could be my photography...


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

I've owned 4 Alphas, enjoyed them while I had them but ultimately ended up flipping them all. Here are the only one I have decent pics of.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

So the truth is out at last! Alphas are not true tourbillons! 

Langtoftlad's Alpha and Alpha's latest offering:



















(hope it's OK to use your pic LTL)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My little Alpha collection.......




























Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dapper... even with Alphas you can come up with beautiful models I've never seen before... :shocking: I especially like that 24 hour one with sandwich dial!!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dapper said:


> My little Alpha collection.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watches, like this one especially ^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Couple of my own pics

[IMG alt="ok1qf.jpg"]http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2636/ok1qf.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="47822539.jpg"]http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/3654/47822539.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

martinzx said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > My little Alpha collection.......
> ...


Cheers Martin, interesting back on this one







.......


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Dapper... even with Alphas you can come up with beautiful models I've never seen before... :shocking: I especially like that 24 hour one with sandwich dial!!


Cheers K  Most Alpha designs are based on other watches but, although the case is familiar, I reckon the dial on this one is an Alpha original :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


>


 :shocking: What's that for??


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's for measuring the local gravitational field of the Earth


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> It's for measuring the local gravitational field of the Earth


Oooooh!! :shocking: Brilliant!! :astro:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This is it for me. sorry for bad pic


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This one came through the post yesterday. 

Thanks Kutusov for all your internet&shipping advice etc,i certainly needed it! ^_^ :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to own one of these `Racing` versions of the Alpha Speedy...










I quite liked it especially the way the `day` dial had numbers, I can`t remember who bought it off me & I haven`t seen any photos of it on the forum since then, Alpha no longer lists it :huh:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

sangman2000 said:


> This is it for me. sorry for bad pic


Very nice !



sam. said:


> This one came through the post yesterday.
> 
> Â


I like it Sam!



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I used to own one of these `Racing` versions of the Alpha Speedy...
> 
> I quite liked it especially the way the `day` dial had numbers, I can`t remember who bought it off me & I haven`t seen any photos of it on the forum since then, Alpha no longer lists it :huh:


Love that dial Mach, bet you wished you kept it now .........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> Thanks Kutusov for all your internet&shipping advice etc,i certainly needed it! ^_^ :thumbsup:


I'm glad I could help Sam. That bracelet looks amazingly good!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Martin! :thumbsup:

Mach,that's a great looking version i never knew existed. 

Kutusov,i was surprised that the bracelet links are solid and not folded,it seems to be very good quality for the money. k:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> Kutusov,i was surprised that the bracelet links are solid and not folded,it seems to be very good quality for the money. k:


All their bracelets (the ones I know of at least) have solid links, both my LV and the GMT had them. But the clasp was nothing compared to that one!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

martinzx said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to own one of these `Racing` versions of the Alpha Speedy...
> ...


I wouldn`t mind having it back in my collection


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I wouldn`t mind having it back in my collection


...but you have no more drawers... unless you sold a couple of them...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn`t mind having it back in my collection
> ...


If I sold you any of my watches you`d only sell them on in a few weeks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If I sold you any of my watches you`d only sell them on in a few weeks


 :shocking: What?? Moi??!! What makes you think that??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > If I sold you any of my watches you`d only sell them on in a few weeks
> ...


Oh I don`t know, probably your recent activity in the sales forum, how could you let the Vostok Submarine & Paratrooper go, surely not to help pay for those Moscow `Classics` :blink:

Personally I`d rather have the Vostoks but each to their own as they say :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Personally I`d rather have the Vostoks but each to their own as they say :wink2:


I know, I know... They were both among my favourites and I know I'm going to regret it... I pulled the plug on the sale of the MkII though and I like that one a lot better than the Komandirskies...

...but don't you dare say bad things about my Moscow Classics!!







They are both brilliant watches! And they have a third tovarishch on the way


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Mine, sorry about the pic


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

mutley said:


> Sold these :wallbash:


I think I might have bought the Paul Newman from you?


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

wow..there are many versions of alpha watch. But can't see some of them from the site? or in bay. Some of them are discountined? I actually love the triple date one.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

That GMT pepsi looks pretty cool.


----------

